# BOB SCHNEIDER Lures



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

I recently acquired several BOB SCHNEIDER lures, they are definitely older but in pretty good shape.
I have picked out the ones I want to keep.

the ones in the picture I am looking for info on and if they still hold any value.

I do not know much about these and I was wondering if there would be any interest in these?

they are old and please forgive me but I have no clue on a value. Are these still worth anything being dated and the shape they are in ?

they have been kept in sealed containers and are all intact with no visible damage or issues.

I am happy to answer any questions.

thank you


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's BOB SCHNEIDER? They look like the ones I have around here?


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

He makes custom Lures out of West Palm FL.
I remember my dad and the guys he fished with ordering these Lures back when we had our big boat and tournament fished.

these are older ones, I picked them up because I remembered the name.

however, I am not that well versed in these myself.
I wanted to throw these up here and see if anyone had any thoughts on these vintage Bob Schneider’s.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

"Made". He hasn't made lures in a while. Don't know if he is even alive still. They're great lures, just reskirt as needed.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

THE LEGENDARY BOB SCHNIEDER TROLLING LURES AT THE DEPOT


THE LEGENDARY BOB SCHNIEDER TROLLING LURES AT THE DEPOT



vwzye.mzcam.servertrust.com


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you “lastcast” and “MrFish”
I appreciate the information.

yes from what I have read this morning, Bob Schneider sold the business back in 1999.


----------

